# Cole slaw-jello salad



## jpinmaryland (Nov 28, 2008)

My mother in law made this for Thxgiving, it was one of her mother's recipes. It is a basic jello salad, that has as its base: mayonaisse, sour cream and a lemon jello mix. She used sugarfree. Then she adds the cole slaw stuff: cabbage and carrrots, as far as I can tell but you can figure it out from there. I will leave out the exact proportions because I guess anyone can figure them out, and I forgot to ask.

But anyhow it was a unique and well recieved dish so I thought I'd mention it...


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 1, 2008)

We always made it like this.  Make the lemon jello, stir in the slaw.  Place that in a cake pan and let setup.  Serve squares topped with Miracle Whip.  It's still one of my favorites and is called "Perfection Salad".  You can also let the jello/slaw setup in a bowl and spoon it out.  It just isn't as pretty when serving. 

I have also seen it served with sweetened Mayonnaise,  Miracle Whip with sour cream and a bit of sugar and milk, etc.  Plain Miracle whip works fine for me.


----------



## letscook (Dec 1, 2008)

We have a jello salad my mother always made at thanksgiving, we didn't think much of it back then but now all of us as adults make this faithfully each holiday, It is one of those things that wasn't all that great but it wouldn't be a thanksgiving without it. It is how ever very refeshing and it is tasty.

make orange jello (whatever size you want)
place in in a shallow dish
cut up celery real small, shredded carrot, and crushed pinneapple 
enough of the veggie to cover the top but see the jello and pinnapple i would say if you the 3 -0z pkg use a small can. put in fridge and chill

simple but a must for this family and still requested at moms


----------

